# From old & dingy TO new & PRETTY!!



## CBailey04 (Dec 19, 2011)

I had posted on here prob a month ago about bleaching the walls of our old barn.... (I just moved our horses to the neighbors for a couple of days) but we bought about 5 gallons of bleach and poured them into weed sprayers and just coated the walls. Within seconds they looked BRAND NEW!! the smell was pretty bad the first day but the second you could barely tell and we moved our girls back in on the third!!:lol: Just wanted to share that with everybody, if your old wooden barn walls need a facelift look no further than good ol BLEACH!!!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Straight bleach or diluted? Ex. idea for disenfecting as well.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Any pictures?


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I'd be interested as to whether or not you diluted. This sounds like a good treatment for a stall/barn if you ended up with a horse with fungus, ringworm, etc etc.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Bleach is inactivated by organic material (dirt, poop, etc) if you are interested in actual disinfecting products for the barn, Tek-Trol is probably the best there is.

Although I'm sure bleach and the act of spraying did help to clean the OP's barn, I highly doubt it did much killing of fungus, bacteria and/or viruses.

Would love to see pics though!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CBailey04 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey guys!!! I am sooo sorry :-( I was swamped all weekend with work and then Shy had a vet appointment Sat.....good news her eye is doing great!! Still no vision but as long as its healing up I'm happy:lol: 

Back to the barn.... 

1. The 1st picture is of a place in the wall where my dad had to put up new boards to fill in a hole that was there. It shows a good BEFORE picture:wink: 

2. & 3. are of my Shy with her patch but you can see her stall door, and then of the second stall door all looking brand new!! Jubilee's stall was the most dingy, dirty door because its on the end closer to the elements and look how good it looks

Not that I was really worried about the germs and stuff (we sprayed bc it looked terrible) but I'm under the impression that bleach kills 99.9% of germs?? It it was deactivated by dirt then whats the point of ever using it to sanitize things? Anyway just throwing that out there:wink:


----------



## CBailey04 (Dec 19, 2011)

*picture 2*

picture 2.


----------



## CBailey04 (Dec 19, 2011)

picture3


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Ohhh.. I like it! Cute stall plates.


----------



## CBailey04 (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks! I made those ...well not the hook part but the rest i did!! lol


----------



## horsebraid (Apr 22, 2012)

OH gosh, I love those stall plates! Super cute


----------

